
Early Celtic 'Stonehenge' discovered in Germany's Black Forest - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/10/111011074624.htm
======
Jun8
"Whereas Stonehenge was orientated towards the sun, the more then 100 meter
width burial mound of Magdalenenberg was focused towards the moon."

Reminded me the fact that in most languages (e.g. Italian, French) "sun" is
masculine and "moon" is feminine whereas in German it's the other way around
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grammatical_gender>). I know Latin-Greek
mythology assigned a female moon goddess but I'm not familiar with Germanic
mythology.

Could this be why they the two structures are oriented differently?

~~~
hvs
I have no idea about the answer to your question, but in Norse mythology, the
Sun (Sunna) is female and the Moon (Mani) is male.

------
hobohazard
Underwater Stonehenge in Lake Michigan
[http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/stonehenge-beneath-
wate...](http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/stonehenge-beneath-waters-of-
lake.html)

~~~
jff
Deep ones!

------
fennecfoxen
They've also got some snazzy henges on the east coast of the US (New Hampshire
or thereabouts) if you're interested.

------
oracuk
Seems like a wood circle, no stones and no henge mentioned.

------
markeroon
It's oriented! For shame, ScienceDaily.

~~~
donaq
Both are correct, actually.

~~~
markeroon
Agh, I guess. But orientated sounds terrible.

